# Dog obsessed by flower bed.



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

And tonight we found out why!

Every time Lorcan goes into the Garden, he is always infatuated by the flower bed. Gets in it, sniffs around or just sits looking at it.

Always put it down to a neighbours cat passing through, and him getting the scent.

Tonight, he was barking at the same area - Glens don't bark often at all, only for a warning so you know it is something serious he is alerting you to. So I came out of the shed, flicked the light on the area he was barking at - and found the reason why!

Lil Hedgehog! Not that old either - and upon closer inspection, there is a tiny trail, well trodden that goes from where he was sleeping, right through the flower bed! Looked healthy, not bothered by the noise at all, just kept sleeping. 
Very cute little chap!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*My Family*

For two years running I have had Mrs Tiggywinkle nesting in the bushes under my kitchen window.
She didn't read any of the hedgehog books that say they should only come out at night unless they are ill. She was totally unfaised walking about during the daytime, past the cats, across my doormat on her way backwards and forwards through the garage to the back garden.
Here is one of her babies.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

You just reminded me talking of coming out in the daytime!

Saw a Bat flapping about in Truro Centre yesterday, thought it was a little erratic for a bird, then got a close look and it was a Bat! Never see one in daylight!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> You just reminded me talking of coming out in the daytime!
> 
> Saw a Bat flapping about in Truro Centre yesterday, thought it was a little erratic for a bird, then got a close look and it was a Bat! Never see one in daylight!


You may see Daubentons bats in daytime usually drinking in flight from a stream (like swallows do).

JohnW


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My dog is also strangely drawn to one particular patch of flowerbed, and has been for years.

I've lost count of the times I have planted something in it, only for her to come along and dig it up. She digs a wee hole then lies in it.

We have decided that she must be 'digging her lair', so this is where she will be buried when the time comes.


----------

